# Meat treats



## nefertiti (Sep 28, 2009)

Being that I've had my hedige for a month now and she isn't exactly used to me per se I wanted to try and bribe her with treats. She doesn't seem to take to carrots anymore like she used to so I was wondering what's out there for her. She doesn't seem to like vegetables or fruits at all so I was wondering what type of meats she might could eat. I heard mealies are good, but is there anything else?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Insects like mealworms, crickets, waxworms, etc are all great treats. Make sure they were raised for pet consumption and not wild or raised for bait.

Boiled, unseasoned chicken is popular, same with turkey. I give Inky ground beef (sparingly) because he likes it. Scrambled eggs have also been popular. Fish like tuna or salmon are commonly fed also.  Make sure whatever you offer isn't salted/seasoned.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As for actual meats, I've given my boy chicken, turkey, fish, crab, shrimp and lobster. All were either steamed or boiled.

And my boy also loves hard boiled eggs.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

When we are eating chicken I cut a small part off and microwave it for less than 10 seconds, the last time it cooked in 5 seconds. Make sure you have a lid on it becuase the last time it exploded so I quickly opened the door and shot chicken chunks out at me.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

So far I've tried with my girls: chicken, turkey, ground beef and shrimps. 

The first time I offered shrimp it was a very funny show! I had Kiwi and Stella out for playtime in the hallway and sat down with a small dish of cut up shrimp peices. Both went for the shrimp very quickly and proceeded to annoint with them! My big Kiwi girl did so quite a few times and was pink on half her body from head to toe with frothy shrimp spit! Stella annointed once or twice and then went to town eating. Kiwi would annoint/eat, annoint/eat, and so over and over again.

Faith also enjoyed hers but was much more a lady with her little ****tail 

So far the shrimp seemed to be the most liked followed by the chicken. All meats have been eaten fairly quickly, sometimes not necessarily when I have them out to play or cuddle but if I put some in their food dish it is always gone in the morning.

I personally find the shrimp easiest to give as treats. I have a pretty big bag of small cooked northern shrimp in the freezer and it takes very little time to thaw out a few for the girls. 

So far, none of my girls have taken a liking to any type of fruit or veggie though...


----------

